# Supistumat



## Maabdreo

(Yritän kirjoittaa suomeksi tällä kertaa, joten korjatkaa, jos (kun) teen virheitä!)

Kumpi on kirjakielellä oikein, supistuma (mutten, ettei) vai kaksi eri sanaa (mutta en, että ei)? Kumpi kuulostaa enemmän puhekieleltä?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Mutta en  _ja _että ei _ovat varmasti kaikkien hyväksymää kirjakieltä. Yhden sanan muodot ovat yleisempiä puhekielessä, mutta omassa korvassani esimerkiksi _ettei _tuntuu täysin hyväksyttävältä kirjoitetussakin kielessä. Jostakin syystä vierastan muodon _mutten _käyttöä kirjakielessä. Otit puheeksi kiinnostavan asian. Odotan kiinnostuneena suomen kieliopista paremmin perillä olevien kommentteja.

En löydä tekstistäsi mitään korjattavaa.


----------



## fennofiili

Sanoisin kyllä päinvastaista: supistumat ovat tavallisempia kirjoitetussa kielessä. Luonnollinen syy tähän on, että supistuma vaatii sanoman ajattelemista pitemmällä. Puheessa voi aloittaa ”Sitten kävi niin, että...” tietämättä tarkasti, miten jatkaa, esimerkiksi päättämättä, sanooko ”hän ei tullut” vai ”hän jätti tulematta”. Jos päättää käyttää kieltoverbiä, niin ei peruuteta jo sanottua, ja silloin syntyy virke ”Sitten kävi niin, että hän ei tullut.” Kirjoitetussa kielessä tällainen rakenne on harvinainen; normaalisti sanotaan: ”Sitten kävi niin, ettei hän tullut.” (Supistuma siis tapahtuu ikään kuin sanan ”hän” yli.)

En voi esittää tästä tilastoja, koska puhekielen tilastoja ei juuri ole käytettävissä. Mutta Ison suomen kieliopin (§ 141) mukaan eräästä kirjoitetun kielen aineistosta laskettu suhde on _ettei _25 817 – _että ei_ 845. Täten _että ei_ on harvinaisuus, joka johtunee yleensä siitä, että sanaa _ei _on haluttu painottaa tai virkkeessä on muuta erikoista. Muissa tapauksissa, kuten _muttei_ _– mutta ei_, ero ei ole yhtä suuri, mutta ISK esittää: ”Kaikkiaan sulaumat ovat käytössä yleisempiä kuin erillisinä sanoina peräkkäin olevat konjunktio ja kieltoverbi.”


----------



## Maabdreo

Mielenkiintoista, kiitos Grumpy ja Fennofiili!


----------

